# Need Help...



## brent.hopkins (Oct 8, 2011)

I flashed the build 27 rom from the developer forum over the gummy rom. which resulted in my 3g not working. tried to flash ei20 radio that didnt help. tried to go back to gummy and still no 3g. tried to flash to ICS 6.5 after flashing build 2...still didnt work. so i tried to flash back to stock and i cant seem to get it to work. i have tried odin 1.3 and 1.83. but when the phone "powers up" i go into manual mode and only have 4 options, reboot system, apply update from sd card, wipe data, and wipe cache partition. and the screen says E: Can't Mount /dev/block/stl11. please help


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

That sounds like the stock recovery, did you flash a custom recovery and boot into it immediately after flashing?


----------



## brent.hopkins (Oct 8, 2011)

i dont think so i never used anything other than CWM


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess I'm still having a hard time figuring out what happened. Are you saying that after trying to flash back to stock, it only boots into recovery? Does it look like CWM? What odin file did you flash to get back to stock? What specific device to you have? You mentioned EI20 so I'm thinking not Verizon fascinate. What happens when you select reboot system?


----------



## brent.hopkins (Oct 8, 2011)

i have a mesmerize and i flashed back to stock ee19 and it still doesnt work. it says im in the samsung utility. if i select reboot it just goes back to the same screen.


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

brent.hopkins said:


> i have a mesmerize and i flashed back to stock ee19 and it still doesnt work. it says im in the samsung utility. if i select reboot it just goes back to the same screen.


Did you use a full build to flash back to EE19, and did you have repartition checked in Odin?


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

thats right always make sure that is checked. u might have to use the atlas.pit file and push through odin and go back to stock and start over.


----------



## brent.hopkins (Oct 8, 2011)

yes i did make sure re partion was checked. im going to try and flash again and see if that works.


----------



## dxer2001 (Feb 24, 2012)

make sure you get a full build. I did the same thing with a partial i downloaded from this forum. Once you repartition with the full build will be all good.


----------



## brent.hopkins (Oct 8, 2011)

dxer do you have a copy of the full build. just so i know im getting the right one.


----------



## brent.hopkins (Oct 8, 2011)

i know this isnt the best shot but this is what my phone looks like.


----------



## dxer2001 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep thats exactly what mine looked like.

This thread should have every file you need in it.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

thats what awesome about odin..no matter what u do to this thing u can always get back to stock.lol let us know how it went or any ?


----------



## brent.hopkins (Oct 8, 2011)

it still wont work. i tried to flash the verizon stuff (but it didnt work) once i realized it was for the facinate not the mez i tried an ee19 file i found and it still wont work.


----------

